# The anniversay



## Ping898 (Oct 4, 2006)

Roger was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. 

Patti was really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds AND IT BETTER BE THERE". 

The next morning Roger got up early and left for work. When Patti woke up, she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway. 

Confused, she put on her robe, ran out to the driveway and brought the box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. 

Funeral services for Roger have been scheduled for Friday.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 4, 2006)

Roger is the man


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 5, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Roger is the man


 
lol


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 5, 2006)

Simply awesome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Hillarious!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd show this one to my wife, but I don't want to end up like Roger!

Jeff


----------



## Azzy (Oct 8, 2006)

Lol Roger is my new hero. Should put this up in the office...


----------



## bydand (Oct 8, 2006)

Kind of like the word association thread here:  Roger = more chones then brains.


----------

